# Svartmetall Tours Munich - 2014 08 21



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Indeed, delicious stuff there. The new U-bahn trains are indeed awesome! I was so impressed with the system there. So well maintained and clean, not to mention very useful and its coverage is excellent.


----------



## DAJAN (Jan 24, 2012)

Svartmetall said:


> I hope everyone has enjoyed my series on Munich. If you want any tips when travelling to Munich just leave a post.


Thanks for the photos!
I will be travelling there this year during early summer, staying four nights in the old inner city. Very interested to know what we should see. (We have our children with us, so needs to be interesting for them as well as us!)


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Enjoy it! Munich is a very nice city, though I don't know how it is at the moment. It has had a lot of refugees arrive and may have stretched infrastructure and resources trying to help people compared to when I visited. I'm sure it'll still be a well-functioning and clean city, though. I really liked it! Be sure to enjoy the beer gardens, suitable for children too.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice thread. Munich is the city I most want to visit in Germany (have been to Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt etc).


----------

